# Configuration compte gmail sur Mail 5



## tarpon71 (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro, système Lion, donc, avec pour le courrier Mail 5. J'étais déjà sous MacBook pro avant (la machine avait 4 ans) et j'avais entre autres un compte gmail, configuré sur Mail, sans qu'il y ait eu aucun problème. Or là, problème, impossible de configurer mon compte gmail sur Mail. Tant que j'y suis, je précise que je fais tout ça chez moi, en wifi (Livebox). 
Je suis désespéré, j'ai suivi les instructions mais rien à faire, ça ne marche pas... Un truc m'alerte sur la page d'aide gmail : on me dit de sélectionner imap, mais ensuite, Mail 5 n'apparaît pas, comme si gmail n'avait pas reçu les instructions de configuration de la part d'Apple au-delà de Mail 4... 
Je ne sais pas si je suis clair, je ne suis pas un pro!:rose:
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème? Y a-t-il une solution???
Merci d'avance..


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2012)

faudrait vérifier que ton compte Gmail ( via le webmail) à bien protocole IMAP d'activé...

RQ: tu peux très bien le mettre en POP aussi... c'était comment sur ton autre mac... suffit de remettre les même paramètres

Le plus simple tu hermes mail tu vas dans les préférences syteme du mac la tu choisis l'interface mail, calendrier, contact... tu choisis un compte google et là tu rentres ton adresse e-mail, mot de passe et cela va se configurer tout seul ensuite tu ouvres mail...


----------



## tarpon71 (1 Mai 2012)

Merci de ton aide mais... toujours rien. Je viens d'essayer en pop, plutôt qu'en imap, et toujours rien. Le pire, c'est que sur un petit macbook (un vieux, qui me sert de machine de secours), il y a une version de mail 3 qui fonctionne et sur laquelle je reçois mes messages gmail, et je peux en envoyer... Mais sur ma nouvelle machine, rien ne se passe. D'ailleurs, quand je fais BAL>Relever le courrier, je vois apparaître ensuite Google mais en grisé (ce n'est pas actif)... 
Je ne pige vraiment pas où est le problème...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h51 ----------

Mouais, je viens d'essayer d'installer un autre compte, orange, et ça ne marche pas davantage. 
Etonnant : sur le compte gmail, je ne reçois rien. Quand j'essaie d'envoyer un message, il l'envoie indéfiniment, comme s'il n'arrivait pas à l'envoyer, mais en fait, il l'envoie sans cesse : je m'étais envoyé un mail test sur un compte pro que je peux consulter sur un webmail, eh ben je reçois le message sans arrêt, il se duplique en quelque sorte, et pendant ce temps, sur Mail, il est toujours en envoi... Evidemment, j'ai fini par stopper l'envoi, mais il y a quelque chose de pourri chez Mail 5.1...
En attendant, c'est le deuxième Macbook Pro à problèmes que j'ai. Je finis par me demander si celui-ci n'est pas mon dernier Mac.
Je viens de contacter l'assistance Apple, via Express Lane (assistance pendant 90 jours, même sans Apple Care, faut bien que ça serve à quelque chose), j'attends qu'ils me rappellent.


----------



## tarpon71 (1 Mai 2012)

Rebonjour,
Après deux coups de fil à Express Lane, le problème est résolu. 
Au final, plusieurs étapes, et je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris à quoi ça tient. 
En tout cas, à toutes fins utiles : 
1. Faire toutes les mises à jour (même achetée hier, la machine, stockée peut-être depuis un ou deux mois, avait besoin notamment de mettre à jour le mac os X), mais ça n'a rien changé au problème de Mail. 
2. Sur Mail, supprimer le compte mail puis aller dans Trousseau d'accès et supprimer tout ce qui avait trait, dans la rubrique "mots de passe", aux mots de passe formulaire web.
3. Recréer le compte sur Mail. Mais ça n'a pas marché du premier coup... au final, des tas de manip pour configurer le compte en POP, en tapant souvent l'adresse mail complète au lieu du seul nom d'utilisateur, voire de la description (j'ai perdu un peu le fil, désolé). Et un port 995, avec SSL activé. Il se peut que j'oublie quelque chose, mais en tout cas, il a fallu s'y reprendre à de très nombreuses fois, ça tâtonnait, ça tâtonnait. Dans un premier temps, l'envoi a remarché (plus de mail de deux mots qui n'arrivent pas à s'envoyer), puis enfin la boîte marche complètement. 
Si j'ai bien compris, l'ultime étape si tout cela n'avait pas fonctionné, ça aurait été de réinstaller le système. 
En tout cas, le service Express Lane était très bien : un 1er mai, sans problème (vive les plateformes délocalisées quand les gens sont compétents), des gens courtois (un appel avant les MAJ, un autre après),  patients et très pédagogues (ils font comme si on découvrait Mac, et quand on est stressé par la situation de résolution à distance, c'est parfait). 
Je suis soulagé. 
Merci pour la réponse que j'ai eue, en tout cas, sur ce forum, toujours précieux! 
Bonne journée à tous!


----------

